# Remote controll for life



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello friends!I'm from Russia,Moscow,i want to present you my project about test-drives radio control models.It is the first project in Russia.The name of the project is 'Remote control fo life'.English version of test-drives are coming soon.
Subscribe to our videos!
We are glad to see you on my channel
http://www.youtube.com/YegorKA100


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

*rc for life vids*

Hi Mormat,

I like quality of your vids: good lighting and clear focus. I don't understand much of the sound, but it also seems well regulated.

Plus, those are some neat models!

Keep up the good work.

Thanks,
 Gene

En Russo:

Привет Mormat,

Мне нравится качество вашего VID: хорошее освещение и четкую направленность. Я не понимаю, большая часть звука, но она, похоже, хорошо регулируется.

Кроме того, те несколько аккуратные модели!

Следите за хорошую работу.

Спасибо,
 гена


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you!subscribe on our videos and tell your frieds about our channel. Do you want that we do an english version with subtitle?


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

*possible English video*

Well, that'd be nice and I'd certainly watch. It's very interesting to see & hear how the other side of the world responds to this hobby.

For certain, though, if producing dual videos would press your time and lower the quality, I'd say stick with what you're doing.

I suscribed today and noticed that one of your videos has a Losi Micro Rally on the desk. Is it easy for you to get rc into Russia?

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

We have friends in radio model shop who give us this cars.Radio control models are very expensive in russia than in usa.there is no good tracks.this hobby have begun to develop since 2005


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm glad you pursue it even though it's difficult, that's commendable.

For certain, I've taken my hobbies for granted many times; we have it easier that way, here in the west.

So, is there some group interest to start a club or at least a couple tracks around where you live?


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

yes of course,we have many clubs in vkontakte and russian rc forum


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

*B2 vid*

Hi,

I watched that and it seemed to go pretty well. Have you had any probs with the belt or the dog bones?

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you!)


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

Bind Flysky 2-ой "Remote control for life"
Let's watch!


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

Traxxas e-revo brushless 9 "Remote control for life"
Let's watch!


----------

